

Stephen Wolfram on Bing Deal, Software Strategy & Future of Knowledge Computing - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/05/stephen-wolfram-talks-bing-partnership-software-strategy-and-the-future-of-knowledge-computing/

======
zandorg
Wow, 200 employees when Mathematica is 600? Stephen Wolfram was taking a big
risk with Alpha, but I guess he's used to succeeding at things.

------
tectonic
I think Wolfram Alpha is actually really important and revolutionary in the
amount of knowledge that it makes readily available for free. You just have to
think of it more as a command line than a search engine.

------
z8000
single page view:

[http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/05/stephen-wolfram-
ta...](http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/05/stephen-wolfram-talks-bing-
partnership-software-strategy-and-the-future-of-knowledge-
computing/?single_page=true)

